# Profanity censoring



## toth boer goats

Just a reminder to please read the rules:

We have had some members, going against the rules of:
Strictly "No Profanity". 
They may or may not of known, they were going against the rules. 
This means: No censoring words with symbols !!^&%% ect. 
To mask a profanity, as it is still considered cursing.

Here is a link to the rules:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/faq.php?faq=rules#faq_rulesandregulations

Thank you and keep it friendly, keep it fun. :smile:


----------

